# No Spark



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

not sure how many issues you have.
1. it does not turn?
2. there is no spark?
3._ It acts like something is telling it not to work, mainly the fuel pump? _yet you have gas coming through?
4. _I put the jumper cables to it and it started to smoke _Last time I saw this was when jumpers were crossed on terminals, meaning - + was placed on -.and if this happened - heh, everything gets busted.


----------



## Ruck (Nov 12, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> not sure how many issues you have.
> 1. it does not turn?
> 2. there is no spark?
> 3._ It acts like something is telling it not to work, mainly the fuel pump? _yet you have gas coming through?
> 4. _I put the jumper cables to it and it started to smoke _Last time I saw this was when jumpers were crossed on terminals, meaning - + was placed on -.and if this happened - heh, everything gets busted.


1. It turns over now. Before it acted like a dead battery.
2. Spark is as in we put timing light on it and nothing.
3. The fuel pump won't engage, yet it is functional.
4. The jumper cables were on correct.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

ok, that's better. 
thank you. 
so, you know that fuel pump works, and you do not have fuel coming out of fuel line.
starter turns engine over, but there is no catching 
lack of spark was determined by lack of pulse on timing light

easiest would have been to believe that it's ignition lock, as it engages fuel pump and closes circuit for starter/ignition. unfortunately, with smokes coming out of the system somewhere, and apparently positive cable shortened on negative body, there might have been extensive fuses/fusible links damage. 
let's start here. did you have all vital fuses checked? fuel pump, ECM, ignition? can you read error codes off OBDII port? not much help there, but yet.. ECMs have tendency to be well protected, as it's most vital power train management device. but yes, I have to agree with you - ECM is very possible. electricity is electricity - goes everywhere it finds a conductor. frugal way to check on ECM is to find a loaner one and try it.

this is good starting point:
http://www.ifitjams.com/starting.htm#starting 7
http://www.ifitjams.com/circuit.htm


----------



## Ruck (Nov 12, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> ok, that's better.
> thank you.
> so, you know that fuel pump works, and you do not have fuel coming out of fuel line.
> starter turns engine over, but there is no catching
> ...


You get fuel out of the line if you "hot wire" it. But we checked all the fuses and it seems to not wanting to hook up to a code reader. 

Thanks for the websites though. Good information there.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

does not want to hook up to a code reader as in? no power or power on and does not connect?
ECM it does start sounding like.... loaner would have been ideal to try. you know you can pull ECM out, pop cover off it, and actually look for any fried components? might be power entry internal fuse or something. They make them redundant safe.


----------



## AnErin (Nov 24, 2011)

For not being able to read the codes cause a reader won't connect, well I guess this is not likely but does it possibly have one of those stupid OBD 1.5 systems? I know my 94 does and finding a code reader is a nightmare cause of the special plug.


----------



## CATliftTech (Nov 20, 2011)

1996 was the year the manufactures moved to the OBD2 systems from the previous OBD1 systems. Some of the earliest '96's may still have the old system. The scanners do not interchange.

Get back to troubleshooting basics. You haven't indicated that you have power to, or at each point in your power distribution block. Check each fuse in there to verify none have "blown". Since you had a short circuit, the fuses are suspect. If that pans out, check to see if you have 12 volt power to the ECM. If it's not getting power, it sure won't let anything else work on the engine! If you haven't verified these areas, you're wasting your time and money!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Check ALL the fuses. Under hood, inside car can be driver's AND passenger side. Also there can be "fusible links" which is the wire itself. So also check with a multimeter that you have power to each fuse.

Search google.com for the following words...

how to test fuses in car with multimeter

automotive fusible link


----------

